# new Paltz Suggestions



## skizilla (Oct 2, 2008)

I am honeymooning in new paltz and am looking for biking hiking and eating suggestions.  I think i want to do the carriage roads in the preserves and minnesawka can anyone recommend mellower ones for my girl friend or are they all mellow.  How about a good hike she is a competant hiker.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 2, 2008)

Almost all the trails are mellow.  Make sure you hit Verkeerderkill Falls.  You can reach it from either Minnewaska or Sams point.
http://www.trails.com/tcatalog_trail.aspx?trailid=HGN065-015


----------



## andyzee (Oct 2, 2008)

Minniwaska's good for biking, pretty mellow ride on carriage roads, about 12-15 mile loop. Mohonk has some nice hiking with the Lemon Squeeze or if you want to get adventurous you can do what we did last year at the end of the season. We biked from one end of Minniwaska to the other, locked up our bikes, hiked approximarley 3 miles in each direction to the falls at Sam's Point Preserve, then took a dip in the lake before biking back and having a BBQ. One word of warning, if you go to Minniwaska or Mohonk on a weekend, get there no later than 9-9:30, parking lots fill up early. Pics of Mohonk here: http://www.killingtonaccess.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=84


----------



## Philpug (Oct 2, 2008)

The sushi restaurant in town is very good. There is some good rails to trails riding and up to the Mohonk House hiking. The Labrynth is a fun hike too.


----------



## marcski (Oct 2, 2008)

The brewery is a good place, food was good pub style fare and the brews were fresh.

Awesome area in general.  Beautiful.  The carriage roads and views from Minnewaska and the gunks are stunning.  Enjoy and Congrats.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 9, 2008)

I can second all of these. The Gilded Otter brewpub is excellent. The carriage roads up in Minnewaska are mellow and beautiful, The road biking is also awesome, just head downhill out of town, then west, south, east, and close the loop back north for an amazing ride through horse farms and vineyards.

Congratulations! New Paltz will be a fun place to honeymoon for an outdoors-y couple (as you seem to be).


----------



## skizilla (Nov 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your suggetions the honeymoon to New Paltz wzs a great success.  We went to the mohonk house did labyrinth, ate an awesome buffet lunch 60 a person for it all but well worth it.  Lake minnesakwa was good to the carriage roads are not for total beginners though my girlfriend rides bikes but not mountain bike and was having a little trouble.  I also road the rail trial in town out to a railroad bridge across a giant valley in rosendale that was well worth the view.  I guess some guy bought the bridge to have a bungy jump operation there and the state or town said no cause it was right over a major road and would be a distraction.  He very generously lets people go out on it and admire the view.  Very cool guy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

Not sure how far of a drive it would have  been, but we like Cafe Tamayo in Saugerties for dinner.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome - congrats!
I'm glad it went well.


----------

